# Work for Architects in Perth?



## CatGol (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi 

Just wondering if any architects on this forum working in Perth who can advise if there are many opportunities?

considering relocating from uk as no work at present and as just recently qualitified I'm really needing to get experience and money!

Any advice at all is hugely appreciated as I don't know any architects in Perth but I do have family there which is why I'm seriously considering.

Many thanks!!
Catherine


----------



## mants (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Catherine,

Im down in Belfast was working in a consulting engineering firm for 7 years before being made redundant. With no other jobs im also going to go to Oz. 

I have been using this site SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site there seems to be alot of jobs on there.

Hope this helps
Jonathan


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

In short no.

firstly although there are officies here nothing like europe or america.

secondly there is only a shortage in certain areas where Aussies arent willing to do these jobs. Architecture is not one of those industries infact my sister who is studying has lead me to believe that its very compeitive.

finally with your experience hence being a gradute you would really need an aussie passport to be offered a job.


----------



## CatGol (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes hearing v mixed reviews about work in Perth. Does seem 2 be plenty of work for engineers thou and great pay so good news Jonathan!

Thanks for yr replies it's hard 2 know what to do seems 2 be more opp in Melbourne...

Although either place really HAS to be better than home at the moment!!


----------



## mants (Feb 9, 2011)

CatGol said:


> Yes hearing v mixed reviews about work in Perth. Does seem 2 be plenty of work for engineers thou and great pay so good news Jonathan!
> 
> Thanks for yr replies it's hard 2 know what to do seems 2 be more opp in Melbourne...
> 
> Although either place really HAS to be better than home at the moment!!


Yeah here is terible at the moment, the company i worked for used to have about 150people now it has around 65.

When were you thinkiing off moving out there? Any idea of city you would prefer?

I was thinking Melbourne would be the best as its sort of in the centre and has alot of sports events each year.

But i guess i'll go where the work is.


----------



## CatGol (Mar 25, 2011)

As soon as we can my husband is electrician so we're trying to suss out best place 4 us both. Plenty of work for elect everywhere hear it seems.

Family in Perth and it really appeals to us but friends in Melbourne and more going out also so torn there. Comes down to the work. At moment Mel has the edge. My friend lives right beside where Grand Prix is on. Plenty sport events and cheap compared 2 price of everything else in Oz!

Visas the other thing! Happy days if you can get years working hol my bro in Perth at mo on it.


----------



## mants (Feb 9, 2011)

CatGol said:


> As soon as we can my husband is electrician so we're trying to suss out best place 4 us both. Plenty of work for elect everywhere hear it seems.
> 
> Family in Perth and it really appeals to us but friends in Melbourne and more going out also so torn there. Comes down to the work. At moment Mel has the edge. My friend lives right beside where Grand Prix is on. Plenty sport events and cheap compared 2 price of everything else in Oz!
> 
> Visas the other thing! Happy days if you can get years working hol my bro in Perth at mo on it.


Yeah the Formula 1 i would love to see, so thinking it would be great to be there for it next year as it would of been to much of a rush to get out there for it this weekend.

Yeah i got my working holiday visa granted pretty quickly which was good.

Just hard to know what to do really.


----------



## S_e_g_o (Sep 3, 2010)

CatGol said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering if any architects on this forum working in Perth who can advise if there are many opportunities?
> 
> ...


Dear Catherine,
I am too looking for architects job in Perth.I have heard there is mining boom.
Tremayne is famous for architeccural placements.Google it.Still if you dont find,msg or email me.I will reply you back with exact link.
It would be nice if we discuss amongst each other......


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

There is work but you need experience. You can't come out as a grad no one will hire you. even grad engineers who would get work 2 years ago are now a dime and dozen and struggling to find any work.

Like I said in previous post Australia is going down and everyone knows it the economy here is in trouble.


----------



## S_e_g_o (Sep 3, 2010)

Weebie said:


> There is work but you need experience. You can't come out as a grad no one will hire you. even grad engineers who would get work 2 years ago are now a dime and dozen and struggling to find any work.
> 
> Like I said in previous post Australia is going down and everyone knows it the economy here is in trouble.


 Hi,
I have 14 years experience of running an independent architectural and interior design firm.I have completed 40 storeyed towers,50 acres resorts and many industries.I have good experience in my field but sadly I have no australian experience.I am willing to work in a small design firm where the firm is growing and there os lot of responsibility.Looking to work with a multidisciplinary firm.I am not interested in large design firms where work happens departmentally.I will be exposed to only one category of work or simply put overall progress will be slow.I have done my provisional assessment from AACA.Now reamaining assessment I will do after I reach Oz.AACA's mandate is that I work with an Australian architect for a peroid of 18 months and then can apply for license to practice and call myself as Architect in Australia.
I am pretty positive about chances of getting a decent job.Infact I am not ambitious of getting myself into a huge firm.Lets see.Keeping fingers crossed.Currently I am scheduling interviews with placement consultants.Determining which place is better to get some kind of a stable architect's job.I am with wife and 2 small kids.Cannot risk them into all this stuff.
Cheers..


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

S_e_g_o said:


> Dear Catherine,
> I am too looking for architects job in Perth.I have heard there is mining boom.
> Tremayne is famous for architeccural placements.Google it.Still if you dont find,msg or email me.I will reply you back with exact link.
> It would be nice if we discuss amongst each other......


Hi,
any luck with your job in perth? how is it for an Architect with 8 yrs experiance in Architectural Conservation.


----------

